# Corporate timeshare network



## Jggills (Jan 15, 2016)

Has anyone been contacted by Corporate Timeshare network?  It seems to be affiliated with arcing.  They are offering to use your 10 "getaway" weeks to rent to corporations and then pay you.  Is this a scam?


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 15, 2016)

Jggills said:


> Has anyone been contacted by Corporate Timeshare network?  It seems to be affiliated with arcing.  They are offering to use your 10 "getaway" weeks to rent to corporations and then pay you.  Is this a scam?



Why would they need to rent from you when the true rental market is full of inventory?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 15, 2016)

This is a common scam - Interval and RCI do not allow you to rent Getaways, exchanges, or any other product that you acquire from them.

This company will charge you a high upfront fee to enroll, and then disappear with your money.


----------



## RX8 (May 19, 2016)

*Received a call today*

I feel special as I received my first scam timeshare phone call.  It was from Corporate Timeshare Network.  I am disappointed because I was not able to pick up the phone.  I would have had some fun with them.

A lady with a very nice voice told me on the message that for some reason I was not getting paid for my RCI getaway weeks and to call them for questions about using my weeks for rental income.  She ended the message by telling me to have a blessed day.

My number they called is a relatively new number.  The only way they could have gotten that number, knowing I had a timeshare, is from my resort or RCI.  

Probably won't go anywhere but I logged a complaint with the Florida Attorney General. 

By the way, the Florida Attorney General is Pam Bondi and she looks like a college student in her picture.


----------



## Been.There-Done.That (Jun 7, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> This is a common scam - Interval and RCI do not allow you to rent Getaways, exchanges, or any other product that you acquire from them.
> 
> This company will charge you a high upfront fee to enroll, and then disappear with your money.



Yes, this is likely an upfront-payment-followed-by-zero-performance.  Enrich Corporate Timeshare Network, at your expense.
When you pay up front, there is NO motivation for provider to provide you with anything.  They merely move on to the next sucker.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2017)

you will find they likely meet or trip most of the warning flags here:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_company_legitimate.html


----------

